# New boat what electronics do you recommend?



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought a g3 aluminum boat that I plan to use mostly inshore bay fishing around here, central florida, and Louisiana. What's a good combo and should I upgrade my transducer? I've always been a offshore guy and know electronics are very important offshore. I'm new to the inshore game


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I love my lowrance touch screen with real side scan... (I say real because humminbird doesn't really work nearly as well....i mean the side scan transducer is like 9 or 10 inches long compared to an inch and a half on the humminbird)


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I have to agree. I have a Humminbird 597 HD DI that I bought because I got a great deal on it. It certainly is a nice product that is light years beyond the old Garmin I had used before (black and white). However, when I went fishing with a buddy of mine who had a Lowrance HDS5 - I was a little jealous. I think the imaging function was a little bit better and the map options included are much better. Again, I am not recommending you stay away from the Humminbird, but I feel like the Lowrance is a better value.


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

I just bought a lowrance hds 8 with side scan and love it. Check out boe marine for the best price, and lowrance is running a $300 mail in rebate right now


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have the Lowrance HDS 10 gen2.... Love it, but I didn't choose a model with touch screen because of two big reasons- 1: we have a 22' bay boat, and I know someone will end up at the FF with icky hands- 2: our bay boat doesn't have a top, and I'm not sure how long term exposure to the sun will eventually affect the touch screen.
We have had both Garmin and Lowrance units before, they are both good GPS/FF manufacturers. If you want a structure scan option, I like the Lowrance. If you want a head unit you can add to, the Lowrance (something you can "build on").
If you want a good all around GPS /FF, both Lowrance and Garmin make some nice base units to meet your needs.
How many times has a thread almost just like this been started? Too many to count now? Do a search, lots of comments, opinions, and a few unbiased reviews. Here are a couple I pulled up real quick:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/gps-346922/?highlight=Electronics
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/gps-ff-recommendations-247018/?highlight=Electronics
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/ff-question-302561/?highlight=GPS/ff
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/fish-finder-suggestions-292921/?highlight=GPS/ff
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f23/gps-ff-recommendations-247018/?highlight=GPS/ff
Search the web- reviews! Go to an electronics dealer and try a couple out.... I've said it before and I'll say it again, it more often comes down to a personal preference and how you will like the way a particular piece of electronics operates and responds.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Humminbird 798 with sidescan and love it. I have fished on a buddy's boat that has a Lowrance HDS5. I like my unit alot better. The sidescan is about the same. The HDS5's mapping is better looking, especially with a Navionics card. But he and I both like the ergonomics and functions ALOT better on my Humminbird. And the Humminbird is about HALF the price. And made here in Alabama. It also interfaces with the MinnKota GPS trolling motors. You can follow depth contours or you can lock a spot on your fishfinder and your trolling motor will keep you there. Or any distance from it that you select. Spot something on your sidescan? Mark it and automatically troll a circle around it!!!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Humminbird 999ci HD si, is the unit I have and it's top of the line, does everything you will need. I'm very happy with mine. Good luck with what ever you get.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

You'll have to explain to me how you have concluded that Humminbird units are even close to half the price of comparable Lowrance units. When I was shopping, I remember thinking the Lowrance units were a little more expensive but certainly not by anwhere near as twice as much.

Having said that, I totally agree the iPilot link feature is ridiculously awesome! You still got to fork out the dough for a iPilot trolling motor.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont know about now, but when I bought mine, the HDS5 was about the same price as my 798 Humminbird. Then you had to buy the Sidescan transducer to add to it. It was about the same price as the head unit. The Humminbird had the transducer built in.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok, that makes sense... I didn't factor in the difference when transducers are accounted for. Nothing is ever simple when dealing with marine electronics.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah. I've never been able to find a sales staff that could help either. When I ask about the differences, I get a blank look, then they lean over it and punch a few buttons and say "uuuuhhh... this one lights up kinda green. I think that one lights up yellow maybe... uuuuhhhh"


----------

